

Android: New Cupcake Features - kgrin
http://activefrequency.com/blog/2009/15-new-kick-ass-android-cupcake-features/

======
mr_justin
I just hope they add a new feature that fixes all the network connectivity
issues I have when my phone isn't connected to wifi. Maps, mail, browser ...
they don't work more often than they do.

